# moving to the us



## ryry1000 (Jun 11, 2013)

hi 
I want to find a way to end up living in the us (Texas) with my bf but am having trouble find a way of doing this. I have done lots of research but have still come up with nothing. I know I can go for 90 days on my passport but we have made plans to get married etc. please help


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

What is the nationality of your bf? If anything other than American, what sort of a visa is he living in the US on?
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

for a fiancee visa 
K1 Process Flowchart

US Citizen can apply for a special visa to allow a non-citizen (their fiancée) to enter the country in order to get married to a US citizen inside the US.

Once issued, the K1 visa will allow the non-citizen to enter the United States legally, for 90 days in order for the marriage ceremony to take place. Once you marry, the non-citizen can remain in the US and may apply for permanent residence. While USCIS processes the application, the non-citizen can remain in the US legally
The US citizen income must meet the require minimum to fulfill the affidavit of support
currently$19400 ..or get a joint sponsor .. if you can find someone that gullible


----------



## ryry1000 (Jun 11, 2013)

He's American and lives in Texas


----------



## ryry1000 (Jun 11, 2013)

So if I went over a couple times we got engaged and planned the wedding etc then I went over and we got married I could apply for a permanent visa to live in the us with him??


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

ryry1000 said:


> hi
> I want to find a way to end up living in the us (Texas) with my bf but am having trouble find a way of doing this. I have done lots of research but have still come up with nothing. I know I can go for 90 days on my passport but we have made plans to get married etc. please help


Get married and you will be able to live in Texas with him. He'll need to be able to sponsor you for the marriage visa - earn enough to support you.


The process has been explained in an earlier message.


----------



## ryry1000 (Jun 11, 2013)

That's great if I saved up some money as well enough for a little while to help until I got a job would that work aswell


----------



## gra80 (Nov 11, 2011)

If you go down the fiance visa route, i dont think you will be able to work (legally) until the the premanent residence process has been completed and this can take a while. When i looked into it, the estimate was 6-8 months.

Getting married in texas is simple, even for a foreigner. You just need to go to the county clerk, register with them and provide the marriage date. After the ceremony you need to wait 72hours then go back and register the marriage.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

gra80 said:


> If you go down the fiance visa route, i dont think you will be able to work (legally) until the the premanent residence process has been completed and this can take a while. When i looked into it, the estimate was 6-8 months.
> 
> Getting married in texas is simple, even for a foreigner. You just need to go to the county clerk, register with them and provide the marriage date. After the ceremony you need to wait 72hours then go back and register the marriage.


very bad incorrect info


----------



## 1Kate1 (May 28, 2013)

Davis 1 ....so if you are so smart and believe this to be very bad incorrect info........explain the correct process...thank you.
Reading some of your comments you appear to come across as a very bitter immigrant who thinks they know it all..........no one knows it all !!


----------



## gra80 (Nov 11, 2011)

Davis1 said:


> very bad incorrect info


Davis1 - I am no expert on visas but please let me know what info is incorrect. 
I just married my wife 3 weeks ago in Texas and this is the process we had to follow. 

We are going through the spouse visa route instead of fiance as this was the easier and quicker option for our purposes, plus it allows me to look for a job as soon as i land in the US.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

1Kate1 said:


> Davis 1 ....so if you are so smart and believe this to be very bad incorrect info........explain the correct process...thank you.
> Reading some of your comments you appear to come across as a very bitter immigrant who thinks they know it all..........no one knows it all !!


I do know the correct ways to enter the US for marriage 
post 3 gives the Fiancee visa method 

and the spousal visa is the other method

any other method is fraught with danger 

no one ever has to take any advice or suggestion 
you get what you pay for


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

gra80 said:


> Davis1 - I am no expert on visas but please let me know what info is incorrect.
> I just married my wife 3 weeks ago in Texas and this is the process we had to follow.
> 
> We are going through the spouse visa route instead of fiance as this was the easier and quicker option for our purposes, plus it allows me to look for a job as soon as i land in the US.


you can get a SSN while on a k-1 and start work when the EAD arrives 

if you going for a CR1 spouse visa then I presume you arrived on visa waiver 
got married and will now return home while you spouse files for the CR1

but you don't give your method of entry


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

I do know the correct ways to enter the US for marriage 
post 3 gives the Fiancee visa method 

and the spousal visa is the other method

any other method is fraught with danger 

no one ever has to take any advice or suggestion 
you get what you pay for

but always get proper legal advice before making a life changing decision


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Be so kind and explain why spontaneous marriage followed by AoS is fraud? Tricky - yes!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

twostep said:


> Be so kind and explain why spontaneous marriage followed by AoS is fraud? Tricky - yes!


depend if you have a proper visa or a visa waiver 
to change status you need a status ...a visa waiver is not a status 
the current trend in some area is to follow up with info supplied 
with the aliens country after claims that he was still employed
by a UK company a call discovered he has left to move to the US 3 months
earlier... he was removed ... they can get sneaky

of course some do sail through


----------



## ryry1000 (Jun 11, 2013)

Why does it have to be so hard why can't someone just tell me what I need to do to live with my bf in Texas


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

ryry1000 said:


> Why does it have to be so hard why can't someone just tell me what I need to do to live with my bf in Texas


You need to marry the guy.

1. You can either get engaged (anywhere)and apply for a fiance visa. Then within 90 days of your arrival in Texas you get married, change status and apply for permanent residency. Once you have change of status you can work.

Fiance visa process:

USCIS - Fiancé(e) Visa

You would wait between 6 to 8 months for the visa to be issued before entering the US.

OR

2. You fly to the US - get married - and then YOU leave the US in order to apply for your spouse visa to re-enter the US.

Spouse process:

USCIS - Spouse

Again the visa will take about 6 to 8 months to come through. As soon as you enter the US you will get your permanent residency and eligibility to work (with a bit more paperwork to do).

You cannot live in the US until you have the correct visa. In both cases your other half has to prove he has income to support you. Check out all the details on the USCIS site.


----------



## ryry1000 (Jun 11, 2013)

What if he can't financially support me? :S


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

ryry1000 said:


> What if he can't financially support me? :S


Then he either needs to get a co-sponsor (like his parents) or you need to be able to find a job before you move with an employer who can sponsor your visa application.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

ryry1000 said:


> What if he can't financially support me? :S


Then he is in no position to marry you.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Some good links have been provided for you. Why don't you click on those links and read on what all this process involves.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

ryry1000 said:


> Why does it have to be so hard why can't someone just tell me what I need to do to live with my bf in Texas


There is no "live with my boyfriend visa". From your posts It sounds like marriage is the only option. CR1 and K1 are your options and you have been given the links. Affidavit of Support is a required item. It is possible to use socalled cosponsors. This can turn in a financial liability for the cosponsor so read up on it and explain it to the potential party. All the information is explained in detail in the links and AoS is a regular topic here so read some of the older posts. This may sound too personal but what do you plan to live on if he does not make 125 percent of minimum wage which in most places is not enough for two and Texas has a high cost of living? You realize that you are not eligible to use most of social services and have no medical insurance unless you get insured through his employer? Visa applications, medical, vaccinations, flight, daily necessities from driver license... You need to be prepared.


----------



## ryry1000 (Jun 11, 2013)

Thank you for all your help but it doesn't matter anymore as he ended his life last night &#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56877; thank you anyway


----------

